# My Sheep



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Here is a before shearing picture of my sheep that I took this week. They are supposed to be sheared tomorrow or the next day. I hope I don't get put off much longer as their wool is starting to lift off a bit. 










I will post an after shearing picture once it is done. It always makes me giggle to see the difference.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Beautiful! I like the one in the middle with the dark face.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

ohhhh wow! They are gorgeous! Mine look really rough compared.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I like the 2 in the middle. Pretty.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

You ladies are amazing!

I can't even remember the last time I was _NEAR_ a sheep, much less shearing one. 

They look wonderful.

stef

p.s. If I tried to stroke their smooth looking noses (muzzles?), would they object?


----------



## grams (Sep 10, 2004)

They are lovey. I really like the one in the back that is looking off.


----------



## limey (Sep 1, 2004)

They are beautiful. What kind of sheep are they? They just look so quintessentially sheepish!

Do you think that kind of fencing would keep deer out?

Limey


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I am so homesick for mine! Hopefully they will drop those babies soon so they can be moved. LOVE the picture! Are they Icelandics?


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Stef said:


> p.s. If I tried to stroke their smooth looking noses (muzzles?), would they object?
> stef


The one on the right whose name is Pepper would let me pet her face, but they are not real tame. She is actually the only one who will let me pet her. I can touch a couple of other ones, but not for long. 



limey said:


> They are beautiful. What kind of sheep are they? They just look so quintessentially sheepish!
> 
> Do you think that kind of fencing would keep deer out?
> 
> Limey


They are Shetland sheep. I am sure the deer could go right over it. We have had an occasional problem sheep that jumps the fence.


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

Very nice sheep! Shetland are my favorite.


----------



## betty modin (May 15, 2002)

Your sheep are wonderfully soft looking. You've got some nice fleeces there. 
I love the color-you can do some wonderful overdye with those fleeces. You'd get some lovely, soft colors, or some wonderfully deep muted ones.

I do love shetlands-even though my little heathens always have hay everywhere in their fleece! I swear, I can't put hay in the feeder without one or more under me..I spend so much time getting the hay out of the fleece.
I also took some 'before' shots yesterday, on an unusually balmy spring day. The shearer came this afternoon-in a cold downpour! Poor little things-we've got a chance for snow down to my level tonight in this storm. Thankfully, the barn is nice and tight and I deep bed my stock for warmth.
If it's nice enough to let them out tomorrow, I'll do the 'after' photos. Then I get to skirt all the fleeces and put them away until it's warm enough to wash them out on the deck.
Have fun with all of your fleeces, it's fun to spin your own wool-to know which sheep it came from, and to picture that sheep when you wear the item you've knitted
betty


----------



## limey (Sep 1, 2004)

Thank you Mrs. H and Rose. I thought they were Shetlands, but didn't want to display my ignorance!

Limey


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

Maybe it is the angle but the darker one in the middle looks to have wonderful fleece or maybe I just do not understand fleece yet.


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

They are beautiful!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

luvzmybabz, that is what caught my eye too


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Here are the naked sheep.  They look quite a bit different, don't they?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

LOL, they are still very pretty though.

So, are you busy skirting and washing fleeces now?


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

Marchwind said:


> luvzmybabz, that is what caught my eye too


I was eyeing that one myself, kinda made my fingers itchy.  

Very nice! Love the nekkid sheep. Can I howl yet?? My fleece haven't been sheared yet, soon...early April I think he said.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Here is a close up of some of the fleeces.



















I love this last one. It looks like the 2 sheep on the left are smiling.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Here is the underside of one of those fleeces. This part always fascinates me.


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

They were only smiling because they did not you were going to strip them naked!!


----------



## betty modin (May 15, 2002)

Beautiful fleeces, lovely flock. That should spin up and knit up into some wonderful things...you should have so much fun with it all.

Your flock looks so relaxed as they wait for the shearing. Mine KNOW that something is up when I leave them in the barn for the day waiting for the shearer-they're not so calm while they wait.
I'm hoping for some nice weather soon (of course it's back to work tomorrow, so it will have to wait for a weekend of nice weather) so I can use the deck to skirt my fleeces.

Have fun with all of your lovely stuff-
betty


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks for showing us your beautiful sheep and fleeces!


----------

